# Peter Mills



## luigi (Apr 12, 2007)

Anyone know anything of Peter Mills - he was a Mate in Globtiks during the '70s? He came from Uckfield in Sussex if I remember correctly.


----------



## luigi (Apr 12, 2007)

luigi said:


> Anyone know anything of Peter Mills - he was a Mate in Globtiks during the '70s? He came from Uckfield in Sussex if I remember correctly.


Nobody????????


----------



## luigi (Apr 12, 2007)

Peter was quite a character - someone must know something about him post 1981?


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

Luigi,

Kinda ringsa bell.....describe him please.

Ian


----------



## luigi (Apr 12, 2007)

Ian J. Huckin said:


> Luigi,
> 
> Kinda ringsa bell.....describe him please.
> 
> Ian


I guess you could say he looked a bit like Grizzly Adams!

A big fella with a full face beard. Very quietly spoken and one of life's gents.

Came from Uckfield in Sussex. 

Interestingly, theres a senior Sussex policemen of the same name - but I don't believe its the same person.


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

Luigi,

Sorry, not the chap I was thinking about.


----------



## luigi (Apr 12, 2007)

Anyone else know anything about Peter? Seems to have vanished into thin air!


----------



## Dave Berry (Feb 23, 2010)

Peter moved to Australia and got married .after leaving Globtik
Nice to read the stories regarding Globtik
Capt Sadler died a few years ago,we still get a Xmas card from Trish 
who is still going strong
Best regards to all Globtik guys I Know
Will put a bit more info in soon

Regards for now Dave Berry


----------



## luigi (Apr 12, 2007)

Dave Berry said:


> Peter moved to Australia and got married .after leaving Globtik
> Nice to read the stories regarding Globtik
> Capt Sadler died a few years ago,we still get a Xmas card from Trish
> who is still going strong
> ...


Thanks for the info Dave. Nice to hear from you again!

Have you still got the beautiful house overlooking the Bristol Channel?

Regards,

Paul.


----------



## crisden78 (Feb 15, 2011)

*peter mills*

I beleive peter mills worked on bhp ships here in australia. I remember him on one ship, may have been the M.V. Iron Kembla. the teekay shipping office in Sydney will know of his whereabouts. regards


----------



## Bruce Ewen (Nov 23, 2010)

Peter joined World-Wide Shipping about 1980. I sailed with him 3 times when he was Mate and I was Old Man. Good man. He left W-W in the early 90's and I heard he went to Australia. I know he re-applied to join W-W in the late 90's but I had left by that time. He originally joined W-W about the same time as Jeff Dickinson and Peter Gregory who I believe were both ex-Globtik.


----------

